# Looking to adopt



## Mummy May

Going to get in touch with our council's adoption team tomorrow but just wondered if anyone knows much about the process and have any advice or anything? Xxx


----------



## CareBear

Just wanted to say good luck, the team you speak to will give you all the information you need at this stage. If you have any questions please say, I have knowledge of the adoption process and will help as much as I can. X


----------



## obe

I think it depends on your area.
I started the ball rolling in June this year, we went to see the adoption team and a lady came to our house for a visit. Were are still in the 1st stage to be honest.
We were given a booklet of questions to answerer, such as things from our child hood, how we thought about our bringing up, what things are important in our life (maybe religion, friends/family). This just builds up a picture about you and your partner. Then we had to attend a four day course, which I have to say really opened our eyes. It was very interesting and you will learn quite a lot. 
You also have a CRB check and a medical from your doctor. 
I think stage two is when we have a social worker assigned to us, and they will build a report on us as a couple and individuals, they will speak to our referees and anyone that maybe looking after the child, such as your mum etc.
I hope this helps, but like I said, I think it depends on which area you are from as each will do things differently.
xx


----------

